# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Всегда ли правы врачи в ЖК?

## ku_mama

Просто хотела бы посоветоваться...

ситуация такая. мазок месячной давности показал, по словам врача, небольшой воспалительный процесс во влагалище. при этом моча, кровь и все остальные анализы в норме. и последняя моча в норме. прописала свечи "тержинан". я так понимаю - на всякий случай. причин этого самого "небольшого воспалительного процесса" не объяснила.
что думаете? нет ли тат противоречия? мазок - воспаление, кровь и моча - в норме???
стали бы слушать врача и полечиться свечами?
чем чревато не лечиться?

я просто ни одну таблетку за всю беременность не выпила. и не хотела бы, если ничего серьёзного.

срок - 14,5 эмбриональных недель

----------


## ku_mama

нашла информацию:

В Европе беременность является противопоказанием к применению Тержинана. В аннотации, зарегистрированной в России, вопрос о применении тержинана во время беременности просто обойден молчанием. Но если посмотрить аннотацию к неомицину (один из составных компонентов тержинана), все станет понятно: ототоксическое (повреждающее слух) действие на плод. Кроме того тержинан содержит и глюкокортикоидные гормоны, которые нежелательны для ребенка (стресс-программирование центральной нервной системы. По этой причине Всемирная Организация Здравоохранения рекомендует обязательно предупреждать беременных о возможных побочных эффектах неомицина на плод. Американское агентство по контролю за безопасностью лекарственных средств FDA не рекомендует Тержинан для лечения вагинитов, поскольку он содержит преднизолон, который снижает местный иммунитет.

----------


## kazangi

обычно в случае таких противоречий пересдают сомнительный анализ, прежде чем что-то решать. Попросите еще раз мазок проверить.

----------


## ku_mama

да, спасибо. и я ещё доджусь резульнатов анализа на скрытые инфекции. а то как то странно лечить то - не знаю что...
правда, я на две недели уезжаю скоро... вот думаю, время терпит?

----------


## ku_mama

может к другому Гинекологу сходить проконсультироваться? к такому, который не лечит "на всякий случай"...???
не посоветуете такого?

----------


## Домик в деревне

если отвечать на вопрос темы, то, конечно, не всегда врачи в жк правы. они же люди, им свойственно ошибаться.
мне один раз в подростковом возрасте свинку диагностировали, лечили ее, грели горло, оказалось не свинка, но выяснилось это поздно и делали срочную операцию по удалению шейного лимфоузла, который и был воспален, его не заметили. теперь вот шрам.

это, я так понимаю у вас в мазке лейкоциты повышены?
если да, то у меня было так на сроке чуть большем. моча-кровь отличные анализы, в мазке лейкоциты.
мне моя акушерка сказала, что такая картина могла быть на фоне легкой простуды или не тщательном подмывании. порекомендовала повнимательнее к рациону относиться, поменьше сладкого и булочного. я как могла сокращала это в питании.
врач в жк предлагала свечи. я аннотация тоже почитала и успокоилась, ставить не стала. через месяц мазок был в норме. врач сказала, вот вы пролечились и все прекрасно. я разубеждать тоже не стала.

ежели сомнения есть, то пересдайте мазок, делов-то. а прям так кидаться пить тержинан я бы не стала. больше позитивных эмоций, движения, меньше сладкого и мучного, имхо лучшее для микрофлоры влагалища.

----------


## ku_mama

спасибо! вернусь через 2 недели из отпуска и пересдам мазок + анализ на ЗППП будет готов уже

буду благодарна за другие мнения форумчан!

----------


## kiara

Я соглашусь с девочками - лечение " на всякий случай" - это либо не профессионализм врача, либо просто его не желание вникать в проблему - и то и то, согласитесь, не гуд.
У моей подруги врач их ЖК и врач из платного кабинета в один голос диагностировали по биохимическому анализу крови гепатит!!!! Потому что был билирубин выше нормы! И ну давай лечить её...Настрощали, понавыписывали всего, ужас просто! Да такие препараты, что приняв, вряд ли малышик выдержал бы все это...
Сдали мы с ней анализ у нас в центре СПИД и  не дожидаясь результата отправились в Москву в центр по борьбе с гепатитом...Нас там высмеяли, как дурочек, правда, пожалели)))) Взяли все анализы экспрессом...В итоге - это такая особенность реакции печени на беременность. Приехав с этими заключениями к врачу в ЖК она получила гениальный ответ "я бы на Вашем месте все равно подстраховалась и пролечилась" - на вопрос "зачем?! я же здорова" - не менее гениальны ответ "НА ВСЯКИЙ СЛУЧАЙ!"............. Через неделю получили анализ из СПИД-центра - все ок.
Так что с нашими врачами - "сто раз отмерь и один лишь - отрежь"!

----------


## yakudza

согласна с девочками! пока лечить ничего не стоит, тем более таким препаратом. 
(мне его как-то назначали, не помню, в бер-ть или нет, но я его не могла вставить, т.к. он без скользкой оболочки, и его хрен воткнешь - ломается и поломанный колет и жжет. так и забросила его, хуже не стало)
А вот если по результатам анализа найдется скрытая инфекция - это уже другой разговор. 
Правда и там не всегда  стоит слушать врачей и лечиться.

----------


## MARY

да-да, со мной тоже такое бывало: чуть подкорректировала питание, пересдала анализы - в ответ получила:"вот видите, вы пролечились - и все прекрасно!"
Никогда не обращаю внимание на то, что говорят врачи в консультации!

----------


## Polixenia

У меня во время беременности было два врача. Один в ЖК, другой - нормальный. ЖК-шный врач лечил меня от беременности, второй просто наблюдал ее и помогал решать проблемы по мере их возникновения. Причем к лекарствам мы обращались крайне редко. Например, когда я стала набирать лишний вес быстрее, чем надо, мой любимый доктор заставила меня сесть на бессолевую диету. Отеки ушли, вес нормализовался. По поводу мазков... моя врач вообще рекомендует своим пациентам отказываться от них. Ибо для роддома они не принципиальны. А лишний раз лазить сами-знаете-куда может быть опасно для беременности. По той же причине она всегда советует отказываться от анализа ПЦР, который берется с шейки матки. Цитирую своего врача почти дословно: любые манипуляции с шейкой матки во время беременности могут спровоцировать выкидыш. К тому же, по ее мнению, анализ ПЦР не показателен. Верить можно только анализу крови. 

я один раз сдала-таки мазок. Тоже было немного повышено количество лейкоцитов и тоже прописали тержинан (в ЖК). Позвонила в Москву, своему доктору, она сказала, что ничего ставить не надо и что в беременном состоянии несколько повышенное количество лейкоцитов - это нормально. 

Мне много еще чего прописывали "для профилактики". Тот же актовегин, например, которым сейчас лечат чуть ли не все болячки. Я ничего не пила, но врачу из ЖК, конечно, про это не говорила. И когда на УЗИ мне говорили: как хорошо развивается ваш малыш! - моя доктерша комментировала: "ну, вот видишь, попила актовегинчик, и все так славно". Я про себя только хихикала :Smile: 

а еще однажды спросила своего правильного доктора (который не из ЖК): почему врачи прописывают так много лекарств, будто беременность - это какая-то страшная болезнь? Знаете, что она ответила? Потому что врачам страшно! Ведь они несут ответственность за две жизни. И, если не дай Бог, случится, что-то нехорошее, они всегда могут сказать: ну, вот видите, сколько я всего прописывал ей! То есть чем выше степень тревожности врача, тем больше назначений. Вот так. Это мнение доктора, причем очень хорошего.

----------


## ku_mama

мммм... контакты нормального врача не подскажете? плиз)))

----------


## ku_mama

> да-да, со мной тоже такое бывало: чуть подкорректировала питание, пересдала анализы - в ответ получила:"вот видите, вы пролечились - и все прекрасно!"
> Никогда не обращаю внимание на то, что говорят врачи в консультации!


объясните. пожалуйста, что значит подкорректировать питание? и какая взаимосвязь с воспалительным процессом? СПАСИБО!

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Оксана, я бы тоже была благодарна за координаты нормального гинеколога!

----------


## Polixenia

> Оксана, я бы тоже была благодарна за координаты нормального гинеколога!


Доктора зовут Мария Михайловна Малярская. Она в Москве. 36 лет, трое деток (6 лет, 2,5 года и 10 месяцев), причем все дети рождены дома. Среднюю дочку и сына кормит сейчас тандемом. Она уже лет пять ведет беременный и мамский клубы и клубы для планирующих. 

Несмотря на то, что у нее маленький ребенок, она продолжает вести приемы, раз в неделю, по четвергам. 

У нее есть собственный дивный сайт. Если это не противоречит правилам этого форума, могу дать ссылку на него, там есть все контакты. Но, в принципе, могу скинуть эту информацию в личку.

----------


## Polixenia

ой, можно я еще немного похвалю своего врача? :Smile:  я уже тут писала, что у меня вторая беременность сложной была, дважды лежала на сохранении. Моя врач из жк готова была уложить меня в роддом до конца срока, я чувствовала себя просто инвалидом, а не счастливой беременной женщиной. Так вот, где-то с 20-й недели у меня начались тренировочные схватки. Я тогда еще не знала, что это треники, и сказала об этом врачу из жк. Она решила, что это тонус, то есть новая угроза, и тут же назначила мне гинипрал. Я прочитала аннотацию к нему и написала ММ. Она подробно расспросила меня об ощущениях, после чего сказала, что никакого тонуса у меня нет, что у меня обычные треники, которые не надо ничем лечить. После очной консультации и хороших анализов я, наконец, избавилась от этого чувства, что я инвалид, и нормально доходила свою беременность.

----------


## Polixenia

> объясните. пожалуйста, что значит подкорректировать питание? и какая взаимосвязь с воспалительным процессом? СПАСИБО!


я не медик, но кое-какие мысле по этому поводу у меня есть :Smile:  Моя врач, начиная с 20-й недели (некоторым пациенткам раньше, это уже индивидуально) назначает бессолевую диету. Дело в том, что именно с этого срока нагрузка на почки увеличивается очень сильно. И, если женщина продолжает питаться, как обычно, соль в организме задерживается, она задерживает воду, возникают отеки, из-за повышенной нагрузки в моче много белка, часто это сопровождается повышенным давлением. В общем, это признаки гестоза. Который очень опасен для ребенка. 

Что делают обычно врачи для профилактики отеков? Они советуют будущей маме пить не больше литра в день. Я это проходила во время первой беременности, у меня были очень сильные отеки, я старалась меньше пить, но это не помогало. 

В этот раз я села, как и было рекомендовано, на бессолевую диету, и никаких отеков у меня не было вообще! И пила я столько, сколько хотела. Кстати, в питье себе нельзя отказывать, иначе почки не будут хорошо работать. Вот и получается при обычном подходе к отекам замкнутый круг. Пьем мало, почки работают хуже, отеки из-за лишней соли все равно вылезают, в моче белок.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> В этот раз я села, как и было рекомендовано, на бессолевую диету, и никаких отеков у меня не было вообще! И пила я столько, сколько хотела. Кстати, в питье себе нельзя отказывать, иначе почки не будут хорошо работать. Вот и получается при обычном подходе к отекам замкнутый круг. Пьем мало, почки работают хуже, отеки из-за лишней соли все равно вылезают, в моче белок.


 уже не в первый раз читаю про волшебную акушерку вашу. уж не Мария ли Малярская? уж очень почерк похож. у нее такие прекрасные методы =)

----------


## lastochka

Домик, ты бы хоть на несколько сообщений раньше прочитала :Smile: ))))))))))))))) Ржу я над беремчатыми :Smile: ))

----------


## Polixenia

> уже не в первый раз читаю про волшебную акушерку вашу. уж не Мария ли Малярская? уж очень почерк похож. у нее такие прекрасные методы =)


Аха, она самая. Олеся, знакома с ней?

----------


## Polixenia

> Домик, ты бы хоть на несколько сообщений раньше прочитала))))))))))))))) Ржу я над беремчатыми))


*lastochka*, не смейся, еще недавно сами такие были (и, возможно, еще будем :Smile: ))

----------


## ku_mama

А история закончилась тем, что я сдала анализ на скрытые инфекции, пересдала мазок - всё чисто. и врач тему замяла)) так что я молодец, что перепроверила всё)

----------


## MARY

> объясните. пожалуйста, что значит подкорректировать питание? и какая взаимосвязь с воспалительным процессом? СПАСИБО!


прошу прощения, что отвечаю с задержкой - как-то расслабилась из-за того, что лавинообразный поток вопросов ко мне прекратился, поэтому не так часто проверяю темы :Wink: 
в моем случае - а у меня всегда во время беременности появляется молочница - я вместо того, чтобы использовать прописанный Тержинан, стала поменьше есть сладкого и булочного.
про бессолевую диету вот, к сожалению, не знала - тоже бы, наверное, использовала, никто не подсказал вовремя, жаль.
мои первые три беременности были абсолютно беспроблемными (и ни во вторую, ни в третью я в женскую консультацию  не ходила ваааще), а вот в четвертой пришлось обратиться за справкой - ну и понеслось.... у меня именно тогда начались отеки("Ну что же вы хотите, четвертые роды, организм не резиновый, и  уже возраст!" - 31 год, кстати, был тогда, - возраст, тоже мне, хаха)   Про возраст регулярно пели и потом, я просто на это внимания не обращала, у меня уже реакция выработанная:да-да, спасибо, а сама делаю, что считаю нужным.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> А история закончилась тем, что я сдала анализ на скрытые инфекции, пересдала мазок - всё чисто. и врач тему замяла)) так что я молодец, что перепроверила всё)


Вот и славно! Трам пам пам!

----------


## ku_mama

> Вот и славно! Трам пам пам!


только сегодня получила обменку на руки где написано в особенностях течения беременности: "BV - назначен тержинан, женщина лечения не проводила"...  
а приписки: "потому что была здорова и анализы это подтвердили" нетути!

----------


## Panda

припиши сама ))))

----------


## kazangi

а результаты пересданного хорошего мазка есть, датированные после первого неправильного? если нет, надо требовать, чтоб вписали.

----------


## yakudza

всегда ли правы врачи в ЖК?
- нет, невсегда. Поэтому при назначени лечения особенно сильными препаратами, обязательно нужно проконсультироваться с кем-то еще. Желательно не из ЖК. Может быть из Роддома или со знакомой акушеркой.
Врачи роддома критикуют назначения ЖК, да и диагностику их тоже. А в ЖК стоит план по боллисткам, по выписанным препаратам, по назначениям. ... маразм..

всегда ли правы врачи в ЖК?
-нет, не всегда, но если туда не ходить вовсе, можно "запустить" опасные процессы, которые при своевременном контроле и лечении не приведут к плачевным последствиям.

----------


## Magnolia

А как вы думаете могут ли ошибаться врачи ЖК при исследовании анализа? Анализ на ИППП (мазок) показал наличие хламидий. Пересдача этого же анализа в Инвитро ни у меня, ни у мужа хламидий не выявила. Да и в принципе им особо не откуда было взяться, особенно половым путем. Врач пока никакого лечения не назначал. Сказал, что лечится это во втором-третьем триместре. Сейчас срок - 22 недели. На сообщение о пересдаче анализа отреагировал как-то вяло. Пока ничего на эту не говорит, но в карте написали - на первой страничке - "хламидии". Кто-нибудь сдавал анализы в Инвитро, есть ли основания им верить больше, чем ЖК?

----------


## Веснушка

вы сдавали именно в жк? или носили в санэпидемстанцию? Я в беременность сдавала анализ на ЗППП в санэпидемстанцию, показал уреаплазму. пересдала в инвитро - ничего! тогда прокатило, врач написал, что все в порядке. Теперь у меня другой врач, и она говорит, что инвитровским анализам она не доверяет. Хотя я еще в беременность читала, что есть два метода определения зппп, сэс пользуется одним, инвитро другим. и тот которым пользуется сэс может давать ложноположительные результаты. тогда я и успокоилась. но теперешняя врач вот наоборот инвитро неуважает...так что кто его знает, как оно на самом деле.

----------


## kazangi

я насчет инвитро тоже от многих слышала, что с анализами ошибаются, даже в простом анализе крови из пальца. Сейчас еще какая-то лаборатория есть на Гагарина - ее хвалят и делают они быстрее, чем инвитро

----------


## IRISCHKA

Вообще все могут ошибаться. Нужно действительно сдать анализы в третьем месте и возможно все разрешится.

----------


## Веснушка

на гагарина гемотест. там дешевле, а насчет быстроты не знаю, также мне кажется. у меня инвитро вызывает сомнение только в том плане, что как ни сдашь/пересдашь, так там все хорошо, хотя в обычном анализе не фига хорошего))) - как будто они и анализ не делают, а просто так пишут, чтоб люди радовались))))

----------


## Magnolia

А насколько критично вообще знать правду? Если врач поверит анализам инвитро и напишет в карте, что все нормально, можно этим удовлетвориться? как я понимаю, если у меня будет в карте написано "хламидии" и я их к примеру лечить не буду меня могут в инфекц. отделение положить рожать??

А первый анализ делала 4 ЖК. Там у них лаборатория - сидит тетенька со старым советским микроскопом и че-то там разглядывает.....

----------


## polya

А разве в ЖК4 делают сами анализ на скрытые и ЗППП? они всегда в Санэпидем отправляли...

Вообще я бы не стала хламидии с уреплазмой сравнивать. Последняя - это микроорганизм, в последние годы врачи вообще пришли к выводу, что личить ее бесполезно. И она действительно может проявить себя, а потом опять"затухнуть", среагировав на ослабление имунитета. И анализы в одном месте к ней более чувствительны, чем в другом.
А хламидии - более опасны, и имхо, надо лечить обязательно.

Я бы в Санэпидем пересдала.

----------


## Polixenia

Я не совсем по теме спрошу. *Magnolia*, вы беременны и у вас взяли анализ на скрытые инфекции? Каким образом? Соскоб с шейки матки? 

Я почему спрашиваю. Если вы беременны, то никаких манипуляций с шейкой матки делать нельзя-нельзя! Потому что это чревато нехорошими последствиями. Так всем своим пациентам говорит мой любимый доктор. К сожалению, я с ней познакомилась, когда мне такой анализ уже взяли. У меня потом кровило недели три. Врач потом сказал, что это просто чудо, что выкидыша не случилось. 

И вообще, мой врач говорит, что анализ на скрытые инфекции совершенно не показателен, да к тому ж еще бывает и ложнопложительным. Мой доктор считает, что верить можно только анализу крови. Ну, и, конечно, если он сделан грамотными специалистами.

----------


## polya

Ну а если беременность не планировалась заранее, анализы не сдавались ДО? имхо, анализы на скрытые нужно сдавать обязательно - лучше ДО беременность, но если так вышло - то после 14 недель делают. Потому что если что-то найдут - надо лечить обязательно, потому что нелеченные скрытые ведут к многоводию, преждевременным родам, выкидышам и др. неприятным бякам для малыша. 

И спорный момент - одно прикосновение цитощеточки к шейки и сразу выкидыш? у меня кровило - но у меня эрозия, а так - крови быть не должно. Нормальный доктор ТАМ у беременной ковырятся не будет...

----------


## Magnolia

Как я понимаю, анализ делается либо как соскоб, либо анализ крови. Стало быть, наверное, соскоб. Вообщем неприятные ощущение были, но крови не было ни в первый ни во второй раз. Насчет того лечить или нет - тоже мнений куча. Не хочется как-то пить зазря всякие антибиотики, неизвестно ведь чем больший вред можно нанести ребенку: лечением или наличием инфекции...Хотя врач однозначно после первого раза сказал, что надо лечить. Polixenia, а грамотные специалисты с точки зрения вашего доктора -  это где?

----------


## Polixenia

> Ну а если беременность не планировалась заранее, анализы не сдавались ДО? имхо, анализы на скрытые нужно сдавать обязательно - лучше ДО беременность, но если так вышло - то после 14 недель делают. Потому что если что-то найдут - надо лечить обязательно, потому что нелеченные скрытые ведут к многоводию, преждевременным родам, выкидышам и др. неприятным бякам для малыша. 
> 
> И спорный момент - одно прикосновение цитощеточки к шейки и сразу выкидыш? у меня кровило - но у меня эрозия, а так - крови быть не должно. Нормальный доктор ТАМ у беременной ковырятся не будет...


лечить инфекции, конечно, надо. Если они есть. Их наличие или отсутствие может показать специальный анализ крови, взятый из вены. Анализ на скрытые инфекции, полученный путем соскоба с шейки матки, не показателен и часто бывает ложноположительным. 

НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ доктор ТАМ ковыряться у беременной, в принципе, не будет. Независимо от срока беременности. Так говорит очень хороший доктор, который работает не в нашей районной ЖК, а в хорошей клинике в Москве.  

Я думаю, это наше счастье, что у нас покровило и ничего плохого за этим не последовало. 

А вообще, по своему опыту могу сказать, что анализ этот бесполезный в том плане, что, несмотря на разность найденных инфекций, назначать будут один и тот же препарат "широкого профиля". Обычно назначают антибиотик "Вильпрофен". Его прописывают и для лечения хламидиоза, и для лечения уреаплазмы. 

У меня лечили второе, хотя, как уже написала выше Оля, это, в принципе, и не инфекция, и лечить ее не надо. Московски врачи об этом почему-то знают. А наши, в большинстве своем, упорно лечат...

----------


## Polixenia

> Как я понимаю, анализ делается либо как соскоб, либо анализ крови. Стало быть, наверное, соскоб. Вообщем неприятные ощущение были, но крови не было ни в первый ни во второй раз. Насчет того лечить или нет - тоже мнений куча. Не хочется как-то пить зазря всякие антибиотики, неизвестно ведь чем больший вред можно нанести ребенку: лечением или наличием инфекции...Хотя врач однозначно после первого раза сказал, что надо лечить. Polixenia, а грамотные специалисты с точки зрения вашего доктора -  это где?


*Magnolia*, грамотные специалисты - это в Москве, в институте акушерства и гинекологии на Опарина. Моя врач посылает на анализы, на УЗИ исключительно к тем людям, которым доверяет сама (и у которых, собственно, сама сдает анализы). Когда я после калужских анализов и УЗИ в панике звонила ей, потому что там было не все в порядке, она меня успокаивала и говорила, что анализ - это всего лишь бумажка с буквами. И если результат плохой, его надо, минимум, два раза пересдать, чтобы убедиться в объективности результата. И только после этого лечить. Но, как правило, после "контрольного" анализа обычно выяснялось, что лечить как бы и нечего...

----------


## nandarani

ÐÐµÐ²Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸, Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð² ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ñ, Ð½Ð¾ Ð²ÑÑ Ð¶Ðµ. 
ÐÐ¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ñ Ðº ÑÐµÐ¼ ÐºÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð°Ð» Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð°. ÐÐ¾Ð´ÑÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑÐ¹ÑÑÐ°, ÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð»Ð¸ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐµÑ Ñ ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´ÑÑÑÐµÐ¹ Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑÑ, Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð»Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¾Ñ Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÐ° Ð¿ÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ñ Ð¸ Ñ.Ð´.
ÐÐµÐ»Ð¾ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð² Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²ÑÑ Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ»Ð° Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐµÑÐµ Ð² ÐÐ 2 Ð½Ð° ÐÐ¾Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð°. Ð£ ÐÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹, ÑÐ°Ðº Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ¹ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ, Ð²ÑÐµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¸ Ð¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ñ Ð¾Ñ Ð£ÐÐ Ð¾Ð½Ð° Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¿ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð° ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾. ÐÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð² ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ½Ð°. Ð½Ð¾ Ð²Ð¾Ñ, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ð¸ , ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´Ð¸ÑÑÐ¸Ð¿Ð»Ð¸Ð½Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð°Ñ, Ð¿Ð¾Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð»Ð° ÐµÐ¹ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ð° Ð²Ð¸Ð·Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð¹Ð´Ñ, ÑÐº ÑÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð°. ÐÐ½Ð° ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾, Ð´Ð°Ð²Ð°Ð¹ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¿ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑ, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¸ Ð³Ð´Ðµ Ð¸ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð²ÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ»Ð¾, Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¸Ð½ÑÐ²ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð´ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹, ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð»Ð°, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð²Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ°Ðº Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ðº, Ð²ÑÐµ ÐºÐ°Ðº-ÑÐ¾ Ð±ÑÑÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð¾ Ð¸ Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð° ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð°, Ð¸ Ð² Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ðµ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÐµÑÐ°Ð»Ð°. ÐÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð°, Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ°ÑÐºÑÑÐ¸Ð»Ð°, Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð¾ÑÐ°ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð°Ñ ÑÑ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ°Ñ-ÑÑÐºÐ°Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ Ð½Ðµ Ð²Ð¸Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°. Ð¯ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð²Ð½ÐµÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ðº. 
Ð¢ÐµÐ¿ÐµÑÑ Ñ Ð² ÑÐ°ÑÑÐµÑÑÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÑÑ??? ð¥ 
ÐÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð° ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ°ÐµÑ, Ð¸ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ Ð¸ "ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÐºÐµ" Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð½ÐµÑ. ÐÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÑ, Ð½Ð° Ð²Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¾ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð°Ñ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ²Ð¸ÑÑ...... 

ÐÐ¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð¸ÑÐµÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑÐ¹ÑÑÐ°, Ð´ÐµÐ²Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸, Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð»Ð½ÑÐµÑ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð²Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ñ.

----------


## ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº Ð² Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð½Ðµ

Ð¯ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»Ð° Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð° Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¸ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð°, Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð° Ñ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¶Ðµ Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÐ° Ð³Ð¸Ð½ÐµÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð°. ÐÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐºÐ°Ð·ÑÐ²Ð°Ð»Ð°, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»Ð° Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð°. ÐÐµ ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ»Ð° ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ»Ð¸ÐºÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð´Ð° ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ, ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ¸ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÑ. Ð ÑÑÐµÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ ÑÐ°Ð·Ñ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð·Ð° Ð¾Ð±Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ ÐºÐ°ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ðº 30Ð¹ Ð½ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð°. ÐÑÐµ ÑÐ»ÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð². ÐÑÐ¼Ð°Ð¶ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½Ðµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ñ. 
ÐÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð±Ñ Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð»Ð°ÑÑ Ð² Ð²Ð°ÑÐµÐ¹ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð¸, ÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð° Ð±Ñ Ð² Ð´ÑÑÐ³ÑÑ Ð¶Ðº, Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÑ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°Ð½Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ Ð² Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ´ÐºÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ, Ð½Ð°Ð·Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¾Ðµ. Ð Ð½Ðµ ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð±Ñ Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ñ. Ð¡ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð² ÐÐ¾ÑÐºÐ²Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ð² ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐµÐ½ÑÑÐµ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ðµ. ÐÐµÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð½Ð°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ Ð³Ð¸Ð½ÐµÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð°, ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð¸ÑÐ¿ÑÐ³Ð°ÐµÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÑÐ¿ÐµÐºÑÐ¸Ð²Ð° ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÐµÐ´ÐµÑ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð´Ð¾Ð¼, Ð½Ðµ Ð²ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÐ°, ÑÐ²Ñ. ÐÐ½Ð¸ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¼Ð¾Ð³ÑÑ ÑÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð·Ð° ÑÑÐ¾, Ð¸Ñ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½ÑÑÑ, Ð»ÑÐ´Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐµÑÐ½ÑÐµ.

----------


## ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº Ð² Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð½Ðµ

ÐÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ðµ Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð¼Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¶Ðº, Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð´Ð¾Ð¼, Ð¸ Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¶ ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ðµ Ð±Ð¾Ñ, Ð½Ðµ Ð²Ð¾Ð¹Ð½Ð° Ð·Ð° Ð¾ÑÑÑÐ°Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¸Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð². ÐÑÐºÑÑÑÐ°Ñ Ð²ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð´Ð° Ñ Ð¶Ðº Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¹Ð´ÐµÑ Ð½Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ·Ñ Ð²Ð°ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¸Ñ, ÑÑÑ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµ ÑÐ¾Ð·Ð´Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ½ÑÐµ ÑÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ñ, Ð»ÑÑÑÐµ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÑÑ, ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¾ÑÐºÑÑÑÑÐ¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼.
ÐÐ°Ð¼ Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ñ Ð´Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¼ÐµÐ½ÑÑ Ð¸ ÐºÐ¾Ð¹-ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ»ÑÐ³Ð¸. ÐÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð° Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð° Ð½Ð° Ð²Ð°ÑÐµÐ¹ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð½Ðµ, Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð³ÑÑ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÑÑ Ð²Ð°Ñ, Ð½Ð¾! ÐÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ð¼ ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑ, ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¼ÑÐ³ÐºÐ¾.
ÐÐµÐ´Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð»Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ²Ð¾ÐµÐ¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ Ð² ÐÐ¸Ð½ÑÐºÐµ. Ð£ Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ÑÐ¾Ð´Ñ Ð²Ð½Ðµ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð°, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÑÐ´Ñ Ð´Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð¸Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ»ÑÑÑÐ²Ð¾ Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸. Ð£ Ð½ÐµÐµ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ°Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ° Ð±ÑÐ»Ð° Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½Ð°Ñ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¶Ðº Ð¿Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ñ Ð¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð² Ð¾Ñ ÑÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÐ°, Ð¼Ð°Ð·ÐºÐ¾Ð², ÑÐ·Ð¸: Ð£ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ Ð½ÐµÑ Ð½Ð°ÑÑÑÐ¾ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ. Ð Ð¾Ð½Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ°Ñ Ð²ÑÑ ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð¹Ð½Ð°Ñ-ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð¹Ð½Ð°Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ´Ð°Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾. Ð Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð° Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ðµ ÐºÐµÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ²Ð°, Ðº ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ñ.

----------


## nandarani

ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº, ÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð²Ð°Ð¼ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¾Ðµ Ð·Ð° Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑ. ÐÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ñ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐµÑ, Ð¸ Ð² ÑÑ Ð¶Ðµ ÐÐ. ÐÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ»Ð¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾. ÐÐ¸ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ñ Ð´Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ, Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð¼ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð½Ð° 32 Ð½ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð¸. ÐÑÐµ ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð² Ð·Ð°Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ Ð¸ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ ÐºÐ°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐºÑ Ð½Ðµ Ð¸ÑÐºÐ°Ð»Ð¸ Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¿ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¸. Ð Ð²Ð¾Ñ Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ 8 Ð¼Ð°ÑÑÐ° ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð°ÑÑ Ð´Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ°. ÐÐ¾Ð´ÑÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµ, Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑÐ¹ÑÑÐ°, í ½í¹ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾ÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð°Ñ. Ð¢ÐµÐ¿ÐµÑÑ, Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ñ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð½Ðµ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾. ÐÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµ, Ð½Ð°Ð¸Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð±Ð½ÑÑ Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ¸Ñ. í ½í²

----------


## ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº Ð² Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð½Ðµ

> ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº, ÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð²Ð°Ð¼ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¾Ðµ Ð·Ð° Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑ. ÐÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ñ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐµÑ, Ð¸ Ð² ÑÑ Ð¶Ðµ ÐÐ. ÐÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ»Ð¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾. ÐÐ¸ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ñ Ð´Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ, Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð¼ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð½Ð° 32 Ð½ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð¸. ÐÑÐµ ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð² Ð·Ð°Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ Ð¸ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ ÐºÐ°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐºÑ Ð½Ðµ Ð¸ÑÐºÐ°Ð»Ð¸ Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¿ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¸. Ð Ð²Ð¾Ñ Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ 8 Ð¼Ð°ÑÑÐ° ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð°ÑÑ Ð´Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ°. ÐÐ¾Ð´ÑÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµ, Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÑÐ¹ÑÑÐ°, ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾ÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð°Ñ. Ð¢ÐµÐ¿ÐµÑÑ, Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ñ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð½Ðµ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾. ÐÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµ, Ð½Ð°Ð¸Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð±Ð½ÑÑ Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ¸Ñ. ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


ÐÐ°Ðº Ð·Ð´Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾! Ð¾Ñ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¹ Ð´ÑÑÐ¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð·Ð´ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÑÑ Ð²Ð°Ñ Ñ Ð´Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹! ÐÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ° ÑÑÐ¾ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¾Ðµ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑÐµ! 
ÐÑÐ¾ Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÐ° Ñ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð°, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð³Ñ Ð²Ð°Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°ÑÑ. Ð¯ Ð½Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð·Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ðº Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÑ, Ñ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð½Ð°Ð±Ð»ÑÐ´Ð°Ð»Ð°ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð². Ð¯ Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¸ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ðº Ð½ÐµÐ¹ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð°Ñ. 
Ð Ð²Ñ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ðº Ð½ÐµÐ¹ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¹ÑÐ¸?
ÐÐ¾Ð¸ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð°Ð½ÑÑ Ð±Ñ Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¸ ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð² ÐÐ°Ð»ÑÐ³Ðµ (ÑÑÑ Ð»ÑÐ±ÑÐµ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð°Ð½ÑÑ) Ð¸Ð»Ð¸/Ð¸ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð½Ð° Ð´Ð¼Ñ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ»ÑÐ¶Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¸ ÑÐ¶Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð´Ð¼Ñ Ðº Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð¸ Ðº Ð½ÐµÐ¹ Ð¸Ð´ÑÐ¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ð½Ð¸ÑÑÐµÑÐµ. Ð ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð±Ð¸ÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð°-ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¹ÑÐ¸, ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð¹Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¹ÑÐ¸. Ð Ð²Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¾ ÑÐ¿ÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐµ Ð¾ÑÐ½ÐµÑÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð¹Ð½Ð¾. ÐÑ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐµ Ð¸Ð· ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð°, Ð²Ñ Ðº ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÐµÑÐµ. 
Ð ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð±Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ðº Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸ Ð¿Ð»Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼Ñ ÑÐ¸Ð¿Ð° ÑÐ·Ð¸ÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð³Ð¸Ð½ÐµÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ñ, ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ðµ Ð¸ Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÑ, Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð±Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ»Ð°ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ñ, Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð° Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÐµÑÑ, Ð²ÑÐµ Ð»Ð¸ Ð¾Ðº. Ð Ð¿Ð»Ð°ÑÐ½ÑÑ ÐºÐ»Ð¸Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ñ ÑÐ¿ÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÑ Ð¸Ð· ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð° (Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð´Ð°ÑÑ) Ð½Ðµ ÑÑÐµÐ±ÑÐµÑÑÑ.
Ð Ð¼Ð¾ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ðµ Ð°ÐºÑÑÐµÑÐºÐ° Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð¹ Ð½Ð° Ð²ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð² Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð° Ð¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑ. Ð ÐµÑÐµ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· Ð½ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»Ñ Ð³Ð´Ðµ-ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ.

----------


## nandarani

> ÐÐ°Ðº Ð·Ð´Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾! Ð¾Ñ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¹ Ð´ÑÑÐ¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð·Ð´ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÑÑ Ð²Ð°Ñ Ñ Ð´Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹! ÐÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ° ÑÑÐ¾ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¾Ðµ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑÐµ! 
> ÐÑÐ¾ Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÐ° Ñ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð°, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð³Ñ Ð²Ð°Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°ÑÑ. Ð¯ Ð½Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð·Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ðº Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÑ, Ñ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð½Ð°Ð±Ð»ÑÐ´Ð°Ð»Ð°ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð². Ð¯ Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¸ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ðº Ð½ÐµÐ¹ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð°Ñ. 
> Ð Ð²Ñ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ðº Ð½ÐµÐ¹ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¹ÑÐ¸?
> ÐÐ¾Ð¸ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð°Ð½ÑÑ Ð±Ñ Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¸ ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð² ÐÐ°Ð»ÑÐ³Ðµ (ÑÑÑ Ð»ÑÐ±ÑÐµ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð°Ð½ÑÑ) Ð¸Ð»Ð¸/Ð¸ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð½Ð° Ð´Ð¼Ñ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ»ÑÐ¶Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¸ ÑÐ¶Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð´Ð¼Ñ Ðº Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð¸ Ðº Ð½ÐµÐ¹ Ð¸Ð´ÑÐ¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ð½Ð¸ÑÑÐµÑÐµ. Ð ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð±Ð¸ÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð°-ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¹ÑÐ¸, ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð¹Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¹ÑÐ¸. Ð Ð²Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¾ ÑÐ¿ÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐµ Ð¾ÑÐ½ÐµÑÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð¹Ð½Ð¾. ÐÑ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐµ Ð¸Ð· ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð°, Ð²Ñ Ðº ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÐµÑÐµ. 
> Ð ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð±Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ðº Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸ Ð¿Ð»Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼Ñ ÑÐ¸Ð¿Ð° ÑÐ·Ð¸ÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð³Ð¸Ð½ÐµÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ñ, ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ðµ Ð¸ Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÑ, Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð±Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ»Ð°ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ñ, Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð° Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÐµÑÑ, Ð²ÑÐµ Ð»Ð¸ Ð¾Ðº. Ð Ð¿Ð»Ð°ÑÐ½ÑÑ ÐºÐ»Ð¸Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ñ ÑÐ¿ÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÑ Ð¸Ð· ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð° (Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð´Ð°ÑÑ) Ð½Ðµ ÑÑÐµÐ±ÑÐµÑÑÑ.
> Ð Ð¼Ð¾ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ðµ Ð°ÐºÑÑÐµÑÐºÐ° Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð¹ Ð½Ð° Ð²ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð² Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð° Ð¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑ. Ð ÐµÑÐµ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· Ð½ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»Ñ Ð³Ð´Ðµ-ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ðµ.



ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº, ÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¾Ðµ, Ð·Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð·Ð´ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ!!!! ÐÐ°, Ð´Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ° ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾  :Smile: ))) 
Ð¯ Ð½Ð°Ð²ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ, Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð° Ð²Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ñ. ÐÐµÐ»Ð¾ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¸Ð´ÑÐ¸ Ðº Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑÑ. Ð¯ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾, Ð·Ð½Ð°Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ¼, Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°ÑÑ Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸ Ñ.Ð´. Ð ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð²ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ Ð² ÐÐ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð°Ñ, Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÑÐ¾Ð½Ñ. ÐÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾ Ñ Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð½Ð¸ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°Ð½Ð°. Ð­ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ðº ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÑ. ÐÐ¾ Ð²ÑÑ Ð¶Ðµ, ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð² ÑÑÐ¾Ñ ÑÐ°Ð· Ð½Ðµ Ð¾Ð¿Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð½Ð°Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð½Ð¸ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½ÐµÐ³Ð¾.

----------

